# Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro



## R.Flagg (23. August 2016)

Hallo #h,

ich möchte nun endlich meine langjährigen Traum in die Tat umsetzen und mir ein Echolot holen. Da mein Budget leider etwas begrenzt ist, möchte ich nicht mehr als 300 Euro ausgeben.

Der Einsatz soll hauptsächlich ein See mit einer maximalen Tiefe von 30 m sein. Der Hauptzweck dient der Boden-/Tiefenerkennung, sowie der anzeige von Fischen (am liebsten in Sichelform).

Bisher habe ich eigentlich vorgehabt, mir das Lowrance Mark 5x Pro zuzulegen. Man liest ja eigentlich nur gutes darüber. Da dieses Echolot aber mittlerweile nun schon ein paar Jahre alt ist möchte ich mich gerne einmal Informieren, welche alternativen es noch gibt. Da ich mich eigentlich wenig bis garnicht mit Echoloten auskennen wäre ich über jeden Information und Anregung dankbar #6


----------



## Neckar Angler (23. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Schaue dir vielleicht mal das Humminbird Helix 5 an. Je nach dem wie viel du dann ausgeben möchtest kannst dir ja auch eins mit GPS etc. bestellen. Hab es auch und bin zufrieden damit.
Gruß von Neckar


----------



## Riesengrundel (23. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Hab das 5X Pro und kann nur Gutes berichten, ist zuverlässig robust und tut was es soll, zu nem wirklich günstigen Preis.


----------



## R.Flagg (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Vielen dank schon einmal für die Antworten. 
Das Helix 5 gefällt mir eigentlich schon ganz gut, so mal man für ein bisschen mehr Geld ein Farbdisplay bekommt. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Helix 5 DI? 
Die Funktion macht auf mich einen ganz guten Eindruck, vor allem bei dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Hat ansonsten noch jemand andere Vorschläge?


----------



## tomsen83 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

HB Helix 5 DI
Garmin Striker 5dv
Lowrance Hook 5x

Das sind die Modelle, die in dein Raster passen und dein Budegt nicht sprengen. Vorteil vom Striker: hast GPS und Downview mit drin.

Und ernsthaft: Egal welches Gerät du dier davon kaufst, viel falsch machen kannste nicht. Da die Geräte technisch und qualitativ so eng bei einander liegen, kannste auch dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden lassen...


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Schau einmal hier rein, in dieser Preisklasse ist für mich das Garmin Striker 5dv das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-...ot-praxis-test


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> HB Helix 5 DI
> Garmin Striker 5dv
> Lowrance Hook 5x



Korrekt. Notfalls ein Hook 4. Tut es auch.
Vorteil Lowrance: Du kannst eigene Karten erstellen und laden. Sehr praktisch und billig. Bei Garmin kann man gar keine Karten laden und bei HB wirst Du dick Kohle für Navionics-Karten los, die noch dazu für Binnengewässer naja geht so sind, jedenfalls teuer.
Was die Qualität des Sonars an sich angeht, wird es keine relevanten Unterschiede in so einem See geben.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> HB Helix 5 DI
> Garmin Striker 5dv
> Lowrance Hook 5x
> 
> ...



Aber wie bereits von Fischbär genannt kann man bei Striker keine Karten laden bzw. per SD-Karte einstecken. Also das GPS-Wegpunkt ist einfach ein Punkt auf einer weißen Fläche. Für das gelegentliche Widerfinden von Wegpunkten etc. vielleicht ok, aber für mich taugt ein GPS ohne Möglichkeit einer Karte mit Tiefenlinien etc. nicht viel.

Muss man also beachten, bevor man ein Echolot mit GPS kauft und in der Erwartung ist Tiefenkarten etc vorzufinden bzw. das Gerät um diese Karten zu erweitern.

Preislich trotzdem Top-Gerät mit dem Bonus einer "Spar-GPS-Funktion" ;-)


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Es gibt wohl neuerdings auch endlich eine Garmin-Importfunktion in Reefmaster! Zumindest für das 2D Echolot, ob SI weiß ich nicht. Habe deshalb extra ein Humminbird gekauft. Deren Support ist aber echt der ALLERLETZTE DRECK- so zumindest mein persönlicher Eindruck. Das muss man schon mal sagen.
Da ich selbst ein Hook 4 und eben besagtes Humminbird habe, würde ich jederzeit wieder das Hook 4 kaufen. Geiles Teil, klein, leicht, wenig Stromverbrauch, Chirp (ist völlig überschätzt imho) gutes Echolot durch und durch. Man kann sich selbst Karten aus Open Street Map dafür basteln und Tiefenkarten erstellen. Genial!
Eventuell wäre auch das Raymarine Dragonfly noch was. Das arbeitet ja mit der navionics App zusammen, auch ne nette Sache. Persönlich finde ich die Sonarqualität aber eher nicht sooo toll. Zudem gibt es im Netz einiges an Gemecker bezüglich Stabilität etc. Rohdaten weiterverwenden für zB Reefmaster fällt da auch aus.


----------



## flasha (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Hallo,

hatte mich jetzt auch schon auf das Garmin Striker 5v eingeschossen. Gerade der "DAF Test" hatte mich überzeugt und das P/L Verhältnis scheint mir das beste zu sein, oder? 
Nun bin ich aber bzgl. der GPS/Karten Situation etwas irritiert. Habe gedacht man sieht quasi so ne Art "Google Maps" oder kann sich diese Karten irgendwie einspielen. Hatte jetzt gelesen, dass es nur so eine weisse Fläche ist, also eher nicht so toll, oder ist das doch ok so?
Muss eingestehen, das ich nicht viel Ahnung von Echoloten habe. Wird mein erstes im Inventar sein.  

Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen? 

LG
Daniel


----------



## fischbär (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Nein, das ist und bleibt eine weiße Fläche. Karten gibt es bei Garmin nur für die teuren Geräte. Hintergrund sind Patentstreitigkeiten der Hersteller von Echoloten. Die anderen Geräte sind sicherlich nicht schlechter, was das Echolot angeht! Es gibt in der Preiskategorie keine fundamentalen Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern. Das sind alles top Geräte. Überlege Dir, ob Du gern gute Karten willst, dann Hook. Wenn nicht, und Dir das Garmin gefällt, dann Garmin.
Der Test bei DAF, tja, da würde ich nichts drauf geben. Bei Tacklereviews sind doch oft gesponserte Geräte und ähnliches im Spiel. Und das 7sv ist eine ganz andere Kategorie!

Edith sagt: bei Lowrance könntest Du Dir eigene Tiefenkarten mit Reefmaster erstellen und die als Hintergrund benutzen. Also nicht nur "Google Maps". Vielleicht interessant, wenn Du hauptsächlich in einem See unterwegs bist.


----------



## flasha (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Okay, da magst du wohl recht haben bzgl."DAF". Die Meinung war aber identisch mit anderen Seiten (auch US Seiten). Bis 300€ (+- 20€) soll das Garmin wohl das "beste Paket" bieten. Das nächste vergleichbare Lowrance liegt bei 380€ ohne GPS. Eigentlich sollte das doch auch in Ordnung sein, mit dem weissen Hintergrund oder? Habe da leider keine wirklichen Erfahrungswerte. Kenne nur Google Maps auf dem Smartphone.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*



flasha schrieb:


> Okay, da magst du wohl recht haben bzgl."DAF". Die Meinung war aber identisch mit anderen Seiten (auch US Seiten). Bis 300€ (+- 20€) soll das Garmin wohl das "beste Paket" bieten. Das nächste vergleichbare Lowrance liegt bei 380€ ohne GPS. Eigentlich sollte das doch auch in Ordnung sein, mit dem weissen Hintergrund oder? Habe da leider keine wirklichen Erfahrungswerte. Kenne nur Google Maps auf dem Smartphone.


 
 Das mit dem weißen Hintergrund musst du entscheiden. Wir z.B. sind halt oft auf großen unbekannten Gewässern in ganz Europa unterwegs. Da nutzen wir natürlich unser GPS und die entsprechende Tiefenkarte auf dem Gerät zum finden von interessanten Strukturen oder Strukturen die den letzten Strukturen ähneln an denen wir gefangen haben. Unser GPS ist halt ein 7er Lowrance und spielt daher in einer ganz anderen Klasse. Dazu kommen dann noch entsprechende Karten die nicht gerade günstig sind und über 100€ kosten. Zum einfachen abspeichern und wiederfinden von irgendwelchen Wegpunkten reicht das Striker GPS auch aus. Kommt halt darauf an was du damit vor hast.

 Zu mindestens hat das Gerät mal eine rudimentäre GPS Funktion was die anderen nicht haben. Wenn du Karten usw. willst musst du halt mehr ausgeben....


----------



## flasha (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Eigentlich war mein Limit ca. 200€. Sollte auch nur ein "normales" Echolot sein, dass die Tiefen und Strukturen anzeigt aber durch die ganzen Empfehlungen usw. bin ich doch bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen. Für grad mal 100€ mehr, bekommt man quasi ein "Rundum Sorglos Paket". So war mein Gedanke bei dem Garmin Striker 5v.

Benötigt wird das Echo für die hiesigen Talsperren und eventuell mal in Holland.


----------



## R.Flagg (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Vielen dank für die Ratschläge. Bei mir wird es dann wohl das Helix 5 DI werden, da es mir optisch und von der Bildschirmaufteilung/Bildschirmgröße am ehesten zusagt.
Das einzige was ich etwas schade finde ist, dass durch den geringen Sendekegel wohl nicht ein so großer Bodenbereich abgescannt wird. Zumindest bei der DI Variante, wobei ich die DI-Funktion glaube ich sehr schätzen werde.

Ein GPS brauche ich in der Preisklasse nicht unbedingt, da ich das Echolot hauptsächlich in einem einzigen See einsetzen möchte. Zur Not hilft mir bei den GPS-Daten eben das Smartphone


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

@Fischbär

Ich weiß nicht woher Du Deine Weisheiten beziehst, nur solltest Du Deine Behauptungen mehr auf Ihren Tatsachengehalt überprüfen, bevor Du sie veröffentlichst.
Auch bei Garmin und anderen Anbietern gibt es 4´Minigeräte(z.B. echomap42) mit Plotter und Echolot, die kartenfähig sind. Also nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen: Hook4 zu Striker 5dv.
Das Striker ist nun mal vorrangig ein Echolot und als Chirpgerät eines der besten in der Preisklasse, insbesondere wenn man den Garmin GT22 Geber verwendet. Das eingebaute GPS ist eine Zugabe, die auf kleineren Gewässern völlig ausreicht, um Hotspots wiederfinden zu können. Die Funktion kann und will keinen Plotter ersetzen.
Und woher weißt Du, dass Garmin bei dem DAF Artikel irgendetwas gesponsert hat? Vielleicht kannst Du das einmal hier an dieser Stelle belegen, ansonsten müsste ich doch sehr an Deiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln.


----------



## fischbär (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Bitte zweifle an meiner Glaubwürdigkeit. Mein Satz bezog sich auf die Vorstellung von Geräten in Tackleblogs allgemein. Ich werde es editieren. Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob das bei diesem Test der Fall ist, aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob es nicht der Fall ist. Und da es ehr die Regel als die Ausnahme ist, dass bei Produktvorstellungen Sponsoring im Spiel ist, habe ich zur Vorsicht geraten, und das aus gutem Grund.
Du kannst mir aber auch gern erzählen, dass die sich ein Downvü Echolot und ein Sidevüw Echolot einfach mal so für den vollen Ladenpreis gekauft haben, um einen Blogartikel darüber zu schreiben. Das kann sein, aber wieso soll man denn unbedingt davon ausgehen? Gutgläubigkeitspflicht bei Tacklereviews? Lol.
Das mit dem echomap 42 stimmt natürlich. Ich wusste nicht, dass es das in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt. Dann kann er sich das ja auch überlegen.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Du kannst Dich ja gerne einmal bei den Herstellern erkundigen, wie das gehandhabt wird. Nach meinem gesicherten Kenntnisstand werden die Geräte bei allen Herstellern  für Teststellungen lediglich ausgeliehen und müssen zurückgegeben werden. 
Also bitte, kein Sponsoring unterstellen, wenn kein entsprechende Info vorhanden ist.


----------



## fischbär (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Naja, und die Blogger machen das dann als Freundlichkeit ohne Gegenleistung? Mag ja alles sein, aber im Internet gehe ich nun mal vom schlimmsten aus, bevor ich nichts genaues vom Gegenteil weiß.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich ja gerne einmal bei den Herstellern erkundigen, wie das gehandhabt wird. Nach meinem gesicherten Kenntnisstand werden die Geräte bei allen Herstellern  für Teststellungen lediglich ausgeliehen und müssen zurückgegeben werden.
> Also bitte, kein Sponsoring unterstellen, wenn kein entsprechende Info vorhanden ist.



Glaubst du selbst nicht das die Tacklehersteller und Co. ihre Artikel ausleihen, oder? Kenne jemanden der bei einem großen Hersteller arbeitet und weiß sicher, dass die Blogbetreiber (natürlich erst ab einer gewissen Größe) mit Gratisartikeln zugeworfen werden. Das gleiche gilt für die Printmagazine....  Nicht ohne Grund findet man auf den großen Blogs wie in den Printmedien nie einen Test in dem die Artikel mal richtig auseinander genommen werden. Ob´s jetzt unbedingt bei den Echolotherstellern so ist, weiß ich nicht aber im Ruten/Rollen/Köder-Bereich auf jeden Fall


----------



## fischbär (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Eben. und deshalb ist vorbeugen besser als auf die Füße kotzen.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*



fischbär schrieb:


> Eben. und deshalb ist vorbeugen besser als auf die Füße kotzen.



Na, in einer Diskussion muss man sich nicht auf die Sprachebene des "Großmeisters" begeben.

Aus meines Sicht ein interessanter Beitrag zum Thema:

http://rechtsanwalt-schwenke.de/blo...ndungen-an-blogger-rechtlich-zu-beachten-ist/


----------



## fischbär (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Echolot bis 300 Euro*

Ach komm, das Forum ist doch auch Entertainment.


----------

